# Moving from Australia to New Zealand



## Scoojez

Hi everyone,

We are looking to return to NZ after living in Australia (Gold Coast) for 18 years. Not sure when as we are yet to put our house up for sale, and selling in a down market may bring a few surprises.

I have loads of questions and concerns about our decision but I remind myself of the reasons why we are looking to uproot our boys from what they know and enjoy.

I'm wanting to touch base with others who may have already made this move, or be considering hopping back over the Tasman. 

Not quite sure how this Kiwisaver superannuation works, and whether we should continue to make contributions to our Australian super accounts?

Also - any recommendations around Health, Life, and Income protection insurances? Is Health insurance really needed? What's the public health system like now? We only have 'extras' health insurance here on the Gold Coast. 

How much is a WOF on average? What about costs of petrol, electricity, water, rates, phones - landline and mobile phones. We have iphones and I've heard the plans in NZ are expensive. Maybe we could look at using Skype for our calls, and just getting a data pack?


----------



## topcat83

Scoojez said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are looking to return to NZ after living in Australia (Gold Coast) for 18 years. Not sure when as we are yet to put our house up for sale, and selling in a down market may bring a few surprises.
> 
> I have loads of questions and concerns about our decision but I remind myself of the reasons why we are looking to uproot our boys from what they know and enjoy.
> 
> I'm wanting to touch base with others who may have already made this move, or be considering hopping back over the Tasman.
> 
> Not quite sure how this Kiwisaver superannuation works, and whether we should continue to make contributions to our Australian super accounts?
> 
> Also - any recommendations around Health, Life, and Income protection insurances? Is Health insurance really needed? What's the public health system like now? We only have 'extras' health insurance here on the Gold Coast.
> 
> How much is a WOF on average? What about costs of petrol, electricity, water, rates, phones - landline and mobile phones. We have iphones and I've heard the plans in NZ are expensive. Maybe we could look at using Skype for our calls, and just getting a data pack?


My immediate question is - what _are_ the reasons you want to uproot your boys and move country? Are you sure that NZ will provide you with what you want? 

I can help answer all the rest of your questions - but are they so important when compared with the one above?


----------



## Scoojez

topcat83 said:


> My immediate question is - what _are_ the reasons you want to uproot your boys and move country? Are you sure that NZ will provide you with what you want?
> 
> I can help answer all the rest of your questions - but are they so important when compared with the one above?


Thankyou Topcat for replying. We lost my father-in-law recently, unexpectedly, but then, I guess we all leave 'unexpectedly' - he was 57. We've been blessed that my family joined us here on the Gold Coast when we had our sons (now aged 9 and 11). Our boys have had the privilege to grow up with my family around them. 

My mother-in-law has never, and she states she will never, leave our home town. She's also been in poor health for over a decade. There are more family members we'd love for our boys to know more closely. My husband grew up helping his grand-father and father tend to their land in the Sounds and he's very much 'connected' with this. I know its been hard for him being away for such a long time. With all these factors in mind we don't want our boys missing out on their Granny. We also want them to experience what kiwi life was all about for us, and we hope for them. It means loads of sports, and times spent in the Marlborough Sounds - fishing, diving, pig-hunting (not me - my husband) and generally - healthy and grounding activities. Yes - they have so much here in terms of good weather for all their swimming activities, excellent sports facilities (they are promising rugby league players), and the usual GC attractions BUT it comes at a price. 

My role as a social worker has been emotionally demanding and I let my job interfere with family life. Hard lesson learnt, but its well and truly learnt. Now we are seeking the opportunity for a quieter lifestyle.

We want to use this opportunity for me not to work and to really be there for our children. This is something I haven't been able to give them and they have fallen so far behind with their schooling and social skills. I guess - with selling our home, I could still do this on the Gold Coast, but you can always replace mortar and bricks but you cannot replace loved ones.


----------



## topcat83

Scoojez said:


> Thankyou Topcat for replying. We lost my father-in-law recently, unexpectedly, but then, I guess we all leave 'unexpectedly' - he was 57. We've been blessed that my family joined us here on the Gold Coast when we had our sons (now aged 9 and 11). Our boys have had the privilege to grow up with my family around them.
> 
> My mother-in-law has never, and she states she will never, leave our home town. She's also been in poor health for over a decade. There are more family members we'd love for our boys to know more closely. My husband grew up helping his grand-father and father tend to their land in the Sounds and he's very much 'connected' with this. I know its been hard for him being away for such a long time. With all these factors in mind we don't want our boys missing out on their Granny. We also want them to experience what kiwi life was all about for us, and we hope for them. It means loads of sports, and times spent in the Marlborough Sounds - fishing, diving, pig-hunting (not me - my husband) and generally - healthy and grounding activities. Yes - they have so much here in terms of good weather for all their swimming activities, excellent sports facilities (they are promising rugby league players), and the usual GC attractions BUT it comes at a price.
> 
> My role as a social worker has been emotionally demanding and I let my job interfere with family life. Hard lesson learnt, but its well and truly learnt. Now we are seeking the opportunity for a quieter lifestyle.
> 
> We want to use this opportunity for me not to work and to really be there for our children. This is something I haven't been able to give them and they have fallen so far behind with their schooling and social skills. I guess - with selling our home, I could still do this on the Gold Coast, but you can always replace mortar and bricks but you cannot replace loved ones.


Hi Scoojez - thanks for that. And sorry to hear about your father-in-law. It's way too young.

And can understand the pressures on you as a social worker too - it's a much underestimated (and usually underpaid!) profession. 

It sounds like a move to Marlborough Sound will be a big move for you, but you obviously know some idea of what it will be like - good sides and not so good. Afraid I always ask the question though - it's amazing how many people think that a move to NZ will be a life-time holiday in paradise - and as we all know, life ain't like that 

So - let's try answering some of your initial questions...



> Not quite sure how this Kiwisaver superannuation works, and whether we should continue to make contributions to our Australian super accounts?


Kiwisaver is the Government's way of encouraging people to save towards their retirement. And to do this, initially they said 'if you pay 2-4% of your salary to Kiwisaver then we'll get your employer to also pay 2-4% into it - oh and by the way their portion won't be taxed (so you'll get slightly more) and we'll also give you an extra $1080 from the Government every year as an incentive'. However recently it's changed (not sure of the exact details because I don't pay into one any more) - I believe that the employers portion is now taxed, and the Government only pay half the yearly sweetener they did. So it's not quite such a good deal now. I'd investigate it with other options - not instead of. See KiwiSaver



> ...any recommendations around Health, Life, and Income protection insurances? Is Health insurance really needed? What's the public health system like now? We only have 'extras' health insurance here on the Gold Coast.


We don't have any additional health insurance, and have always had good experiences with the public health system over here. But others will tell you differently - and as you are in a rural area (we are near enough to Auckland that we use all the 'big city' facilities) it may affect the speed of things. Generally the public health service is excellent/quick for life threatening or extremely painful problems, but other problems are a lower priority so you have to wait.
One thing we've found (and is worth considering against the cost of health insurance) is that sometimes it's worth paying for an initial private test/consultation, then the results can be used by your doctor to get your case prioritised into the public health system if necessary. 



> How much is a WOF on average?


NZ Transport Agency | NZ Transport Agency should give you all your answers to vehicle licencing costs etc.


> What about costs of petrol, electricity, water, rates


 See Cost of Living



> ...phones - landline and mobile phones. We have iphones and I've heard the plans in NZ are expensive. Maybe we could look at using Skype for our calls, and just getting a data pack?


We definitely find phones expensive here, and broadband not that broad! It's probably the one thing we whinge about the most... Look at Broadband and home phone. Smart phones, plans & data. Vodafone NZ , Telecom New Zealand , TelstraClear - Now's Good - Broadband Internet Service, TV, Home & Business Phone Service Provider , 2degrees - Prepay & Pay Monthly mobile phone plans - 2degrees for the 'big 4' mobile companies.


----------



## Scoojez

Wonderful feedback Top Cat. Really appreciate the resources and links you have shared. Thank you for your kind words too.

I've just popped home to check on your reply but with two busy sporty boys - its off again to another league game.

Over a cuppa this arvo I'll read through everything you've shared. Thanks again


----------



## anski

We left Australia in the late 90's & after a spell in Europe decided to give New Zealand a try that was 11 years ago. We have just returned from another 2 year break in Europe.

Have no regrets about not living in Australia especially when I return to see what Sydney is like now. Definitely could NOT move back there, & most of the East coast is humid. Perth would be an option but too far from our family in NSW & QLD. So Auckland was the best choice at the time.

Found Auckland a pleasant change, however now planning on moving to Hawkes Bay 
for better climate hopefully.


----------



## Scoojez

I have family in Hawkes Bay and yes it is a very beautiful and warm part of NZ. We have plans to spend some of Chrissy and New Years Eve at a bach we've rented at Waimarama Beach....really looking forward to this 

Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## anski

lukutz said:


> what kind of place is Australia is??... And what environment is it?...


Welcome to Expat forum, however you would possibly get answers to your question if you ask it on the Australia section, rather than the New Zealand section. We are different countries & separated by water of at least 3 hours flight time.


----------



## Scoojez

lukutz said:


> what kind of place is Australia is??... And what environment is it?...


Hi Lukutz, good idea to check out the Australian forums. I can say I love Australia. The climate in the state of Queensland is warm and tropical. Beautiful beaches, people are friendly, and lots to do...especially on the Gold Coast. Good luck with your research


----------



## topcat83

lukutz said:


> what kind of place is Australia is??... And what environment is it?...


Hmmmm which part of Australia? I'd say with a huge continent like that you could get a myriad of conflicting answers. As Anski says, the Australian forum might be the place to ask this question...


----------

